# Kleine Gehäuse algemein,kleiner als Midi Tower



## orca26 (30. November 2007)

*Kleine Gehäuse algemein,kleiner als Midi Tower*

Hallo,wie nennt man die Sorte Gehäuse die kleiner ist als ein Midi Tower? Also solche die Aldi beispielsweise verwendet(e) für diese Medion Dinger?

Baue Rechner zusammen aber alle wollen (wenns keine Zocker sind) lieber kleinere Gehäuse als Midi Tower aber sie wollen auch keine ganz kleinen die man auf den Tisch legen kann?

Woher kriege ich solche Gehäuse?


----------



## der-jo (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Gehäuse algemein,kleiner als Midi Tower*

ich kenn nur Barebones, und die nennen sich glaub ich micro-atx, aber genau die meinst du ja mit "auf den tisch stell", oder?


----------



## SCUX (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Gehäuse algemein,kleiner als Midi Tower*



			
				orca26 am 30.11.2007 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,wie nennt man die Sorte Gehäuse die kleiner ist als ein Midi Tower? Also solche die Aldi beispielsweise verwendet(e) für diese Medion Dinger?
> 
> Baue Rechner zusammen aber alle wollen (wenns keine Zocker sind) lieber kleinere Gehäuse als Midi Tower aber sie wollen auch keine ganz kleinen die man auf den Tisch legen kann?
> 
> Woher kriege ich solche Gehäuse?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dürfte es bei einem normalen PC-Komponenten Händler geben..Alternate usw
oder hier http://www.pearl.de/pearl.jsp;jsessionid=kCgDeEGeyoChhVOPqA?screenX=1024&screenY=768


----------



## orca26 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Gehäuse algemein,kleiner als Midi Tower*



			
				SCUX am 30.11.2007 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> orca26 am 30.11.2007 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mh,nicht diese Würfel.Ich meine die Form wie Midi Tower aber eine Nummer kleiner.


----------



## SCUX (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Gehäuse algemein,kleiner als Midi Tower*

ach sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das gibt es hier http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.pcp.ch/2c2396/Mini-Tower-Gehaeuse.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.pcp.ch/Gehaeuse-Komponenten-3k3042.htm&h=64&w=75&sz=2&hl=de&start=21&tbnid=ZhJur1WmuA3kFM:&tbnh=61&tbnw=71&prev=
die schimpfen sich wohl micro-Tower oder Mini-Tower
ACHTUNG: ich kenne diesen Shop nicht!!! mach dich schlau, bevor du dort bestellst!!


----------



## orca26 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Gehäuse algemein,kleiner als Midi Tower*



			
				SCUX am 30.11.2007 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ach sowas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo! Ja genau die meine ich. Oh Shit,das sind ja Schweizer CHF.... ne,das ist mir zu Teuer.Werde nen Deutschen Shop suchen.Dankeschön.


----------



## NixBlick (30. November 2007)

*AW: Kleine Gehäuse algemein,kleiner als Midi Tower*



			
				orca26 am 30.11.2007 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 30.11.2007 16:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In die Dinger passen allerdings, meines wissens nach, nur µATX. 

Schau doch einfach mal bei geizhals die ATX-Gehäuse liste durch. Ob da nicht was zu finden ist.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gehatx


----------



## JpLink (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleine Gehäuse algemein,kleiner als Midi Tower*



			
				NixBlick am 30.11.2007 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> In die Dinger passen allerdings, meines wissens nach, nur µATX.
> 
> Schau doch einfach mal bei geizhals die ATX-Gehäuse liste durch. Ob da nicht was zu finden ist.



also mein fujitsu-siemens-müll ist ein µATX gehäuse und die sind ein wenig kleiner(37cm hoch) im gegensatz zu einem normalen miditower (sharkoon rebel 9 value 43cm) und es gibt auch spezielle µATX-mainboards die auch nicht so hoch sind. darauf solltest du achten denn ein normales ATX-mainboard passt in diese gehäuse nicht rein!

Mfg Jp


----------



## EmmasPapa (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kleine Gehäuse algemein,kleiner als Midi Tower*

Asus Pundit, ist ein Barebon. Gibt es diverse Ausführungen, meine Tochter hat eines der ersten auf dem Tisch stehen.

http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=SBPA40


----------

